# IT Job Growth and the Bureau of Labor Stats..



## cbtoolkit (Aug 3, 2004)

I have long maintained that IT has great growth potential - 2001-2004 not withstanding. There are a few reasons for the recent malaise but I thought this was interesting...

I've been traveling around the US recently, speaking to students and to instructors, on how to make their courses more relevant to the needs of business and how to make students more marketable in the job environment.

While doing so I did a little analysis on the BLS estimated job growth numbers. I include a link to the actual spreadsheets and graphics that show the BLS numbers as presented and then my sorted numbers which are more relevant to assessing opportunity.

You can read it here:
http://blogs.ittoolbox.com/pm/career/archives/006319.asp

Enjoy.


----------

